# Nostalgia



## Flareth (Mar 21, 2011)

Based on a few posts in the Weird Ads thread (....some were mine, alright), I thought we needed a thread about just looking back on our childhood.

Early Childhood
-------

Gullah Gullah Island, Eureeka's Castle (Which I became scared of sometime during my childhood for some reason), and Blue's Clues were my main childhood favorites. I even had a party for Blue when she celebrated her birthday.

Later childhood
------

Angry Beavers, Aaahhh! Real Monsters....watched Rocket Power even though I hated it.


I'll add more later.

But go on guys, reminisce...


----------



## Ether's Bane (Mar 23, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

As a five-year-old, I would watch EVERY imaginable Winnie the Pooh episode, even the spin-offs and re-runs.

Also: The new 3D series is shit. :(


----------



## Zero Moment (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

Nostalgia?
That was a good game.


----------



## Green (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

All I remember about my childhood is Pokemon and Yu-gi-oh! ): Also some mixed Nickelodeon in about 3rd grade, namely Kappa Mikey. Also Teen Nick when I lived in my old apartment.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 24, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

...sorry, I don't have all that much good nostalgia due to being...5 days shy of 10. However, I remember when I stayed with my cousin in NYC and I went on his top bunk bed and watched him play Pokemon. And I cheered for him "Go! You can do it! :DDDD" When I was...6-7ish.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

Oh crap Gullah Gullah Island?! I remember that show! Holy crap! I never got into Blue's Clues though. I was a Barney kid. Eureeka's Castle? I think I kind of remember that.


Ren & Stimpy, Rocco's Modern Life, Sonic the Hedgehog, Gargoyles, oh I could never forget Gargoyles.


Oh and I remember hiding behind my couch during Doctor Who.... I think it was the Curse of Fenric.... or something... can't remember. 

They bite, they fight! STREET SHARKS!

Oh and old school Mighty Morphin' Power Rangers! 

I remember I watched it at my friends because my parent's thought it too violent.... ha, you should have seen them cringe when I got Left for Dead.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

Anything written by Bruce Coville.

Also the Scooby-Doo movies from the nineties. (Zombie Island, Witches Ghost, that one with the aliens, etc.)


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

Pretty much anything off those "You know you're a child of the 90's when..." lists (well, the UK-specific ones at any rate) apply to me, with a few of the 80's things thrown in for good measure (original My Little Ponies, Cabbage Patch Kids, old-school U2).


----------



## Darumaka (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

Shows I watched in early childhood would probably be Barney and Sesame Street. I don't really remember any of the other shows I used to watch when I was really little.

As for when I was older, lots of Cartoon Network! Particularly Powerpuff Girls, Dexter's Lab, and Ed Edd n Eddy... and some Toonami stuff. Kid's WB was a big one too, mainly because of Pokemon and Yu-Gi-Oh.

I'll probably get murdered for this, but I didn't really care that much for Nickelodeon when I was a kid. Everyone my age always talks about how awesome it was, but I guess I missed out :c



			
				 Blastoise said:
			
		

> Also the Scooby-Doo movies from the nineties. (Zombie Island, Witches Ghost, that one with the aliens, etc.)


These are the only Scooby Doo movies that I like. Think I even had my mom record one of them when I was in the middle of watching it because we had to go somewhere, lol.


----------



## Phantom (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

I loved the zombie one and the Witch's Ghost.


----------



## saxophonebird (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

I never watched Nickelodeon either, mainly because my mom didn't like it. 

But yeah, my childhood consisted of the original Pokemon anime and PBS kids, (Sagwa, Dragon Tales, Zaboomafoo, Zoom). Also random things on Cartoon Network like the Powerpuff Girls. Sadly, or not so sadly, I was banned from Yu-Gi-Oh, Spongebob, and Ed-Edd-n-Eddy. Overprotective parents FTW!


----------



## Byrus (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*



Phantom said:


> They bite, they fight! STREET SHARKS!


 YAY, someone else remembers this show! I loved it to death when I was a kid. Although transformation scenes scared me a lot back then, so I was terrified of it at first.
I still remember the bit where they were all like "LET'S GO EAT SOME HOT DOGS :D" right after they were kidnapped, nearly killed and dumped in a storm drain. Good times.

Oh, and Extreme dinosaurs. I still have my T-bone action figure up in the attic, which is without a doubt the best children's toy in the universe. Also, a weird multi-coloured version of him on a motorcycle... I think I used to pretend that was his distant cousin or something.

I also watched Pokémon and Yu-gi-oh pretty religiously. They were both SERIOUS BUSINESS back then. Especially Yu-gi-oh, which one of the main reasons I love Yu-gi-oh abridged so much.

I wish I knew about Doctor Who when I was younger. I didn't know what it was until the new series started.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

I'm ridiculously nostalgic about the shows they showed in _Iceland_ when I was a kid, which is almost invariably stuff nobody else has ever heard of.

What I know some people _have_ heard of is Animals of Farthing Wood, whose influence still taints my preferences in fiction. My other favorite show was some Australian cartoon about horses that Googling now tells me was called The Silver Brumby! There were also a couple of emus in it, I think, but at the time I was like HORSES :D. There were a bunch of other cartoons I have never ever heard anybody on the internet mention, probably largely thanks to their not being from the US, like The Wonderful Adventures of Nils which was apparently an anime holy crap that makes no sense my brain is broken now.

Then there was The New Adventures of Ocean Girl! It's this Australian fantasy thing set in outer space with all these awesome creatures fighting this nightmare fuel-ish guy who was after some crystals protected by a blue whale. It was so, so epic and I was too young to understand properly what was going on or I hadn't seen all the episodes or something because I never properly got it, but it was great. Also I could have sworn there were something like a hundred episodes at the very least but apparently there were only twenty-six. Huh.

I also watched a bunch of Austalian/New Zealand live-action kids'/teens' shows that I think the state TV must have bought in some cheap package because they kept on showing them. One of them was The Tribe, which has actually had a fandomsecret about it and I was all OMG HAHA YES I WATCHED THAT !!!! It was about when this disease had killed off all adults in the world and everyone was basically a bunch of teenagers living in these tribes trying to survive in the general chaos the world had become. Another was Thunderstone, which was this post-apocalyptic sci-fi thing about this guy called Noah inventing time travel and using it to try to restore animal life on earth after a comet had basically wiped out everything. And there was this guy called Tao mining a substance called "thunderstone" who seemed to be the main villain, and the main moment I remember from the show was in something like the final episode of the first season where it was revealed that TAO WAS A HOLOGRAM. Epic.

I ALSO REMEMBER that every single birthday party when I was little involved watching this movie called "Prinsessan og durtarnir", which I'm pretty sure _must_ have been this thing. I have absolutely no idea what happened in that movie; all I remember is the title and a scene of the princess running through some woods and another scene where the goblins were coming into the castle and I think some old woman was explaining something and it kept cutting to the goblins' feet. Or something. Usually it was just on in the background while we played silly games or something, okay.

Oh, and when we borrowed a VHS player (we didn't actually own one) we went and rented _videos_ and I'd usually rent The Little Flying Bears. They were pretty much my heroes. I remember this scene where the bad guy (a weasel according to the Wikipedia page, though for some reason I thought he was a wolf) had gotten his hands on a barrel of some toxic chemical and then called together a meeting with all the little flying bears telling them this schedule of when they were supposed to bring him food and so on... OR ELSE [he demonstratively drips toxic chemical on plant so that it instantly withers, dun dun duuun]

I watched a lot of environmentalist stuff as a kid, but the only environmentalist cartoon the Internet seems to know about is Captain Planet and the Planeteers, which I'm quite sure they never showed over here. I wish I had any idea what the rest of the stuff was.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

Oh my god, The Animals of Farthing Wood was glorious. Noah's Island, too. I remember rushing home from school so I wouldn't miss the start of them :D

I will never get over the Hedgehogs, though. Yes, I know, something like 80% of the original cast wasn't alive by the end, but the Hedgehogs are the ones I remember most vividly. The only thing I remember emotionally scarring me more was Watership bloody Down. Every single part of that film is nightmare fuel! And they always showed it at _Christmas_! D:

OH MY GOD I found this vid and it's TEN TIMES SCARIER than I remember. The bit where they get BURIED ALIVE. JESUS CHRIST.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

Oh, God, yes, the hedgehogs. They were the ones that were crossing the road and then a car was coming and they just curled up and... D: It was a sad, cruel show! But so good.

Noah's Island! Yesss, that was one of the ones I saw! :D I don't remember much of what happened in it, though - it all sorts of blurs together into "endangered species being rescued by a polar bear on a floating island".

I've never actually seen Watership Down. I should, though.

...God, now I'm nostalgia-tripping about this one show about a red panda, a giant panda and a pink dragon who traveled around saving endangered animals, or something like that. I think it was Chinese.


----------



## Stormecho (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*

I REMEMBER WATERSHIP DOWN :D It aired long before I read the book, and I avoided watching it. Pffft, something was wrong with me when I was little.

Beasties/Beast Wars, anyone? And this Godzilla cartoon and Vision of Escaflowne and Mon Colle Knights and not knowing that they were dubbed... There was a White Fang cartoon too that I watched whenever I could. And, and... the usual anime and stuff, I recall, and Reboot sometimes, and the Transformers movie and arghblargh, so much~


----------



## Equinoxe (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*



Bachuru said:


> ...God, now I'm nostalgia-tripping about this one show about a red panda, a giant panda and a pink dragon who traveled around saving endangered animals, or something like that. I think it was Chinese.


Bamboo Bears (here's the Finnish opening/ending to it, couldn't find it in any other language)?
I don't remember watching this myself but my sister had a Bamboo Bears shirt for some reason (even though she didn't really like it haha).


I think I mostly used to watch Pokemon and Animaniacs and whatnot, but I also remember some kind of live-action kids' show called Aquila. There some kids found this weird alien flying machine that could go invisible (man I need to google this and see if I can find something). It probably wasn't that great but I watched it anyway. :U 
EDIT: found it!


Animals of Farthing Wood? Oh man I remember it too! It was pretty sad, what with the animals dying all the time. Didn't some rabbits get buried alive under concrete or something in it too? D:

ANOTHER EDIT: oh god my sister reminded me of this. I didn't remember much aside from the name until I watched the intro.
I am determined to watch this series in the summer. Seriously.


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*



Equinoxe said:


> Bamboo Bears (here's the Finnish opening/ending to it, couldn't find it in any other language)?
> I don't remember watching this myself but my sister had a Bamboo Bears shirt for some reason (even though she didn't really like it haha).
> 
> 
> ...


OH GOD YES BOTH OF THESE. YES. THAT'S THE ONE AND I WATCHED AQUILA TOO.

AND ALSO THERE WAS THIS THING CALLED BERNARD'S WATCH. DID ANYBODY WATCH THAT I THINK IT WAS BRITISH AND IT HAD THIS BOY WITH A MAGIC WATCH THAT COULD STOP TIME.

God, I'm being way hyper about this.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes! I remember Aquila,The Demon Headmaster and Bernard's Watch! So good. Also, Round the Twist (which was Australian, if memory serves?) and The Queen's Nose and Grange Hill and all the other kid's dramas they showed on CBBC. Ha, does anyone remember the terrible TV version of Animorphs?

I preferred the kid's gameshows they had, though. 50-50 and Get Your Own Back were fantastic.

But the absolute _best_ CBBC shows were the 'educational' things like Blue Peter, smART, The Really Wild Show and It'll Never Work. Oh, good times!


----------



## Minish (Mar 27, 2011)

Dannichu said:


> Yes! I remember Aquila,The Demon Headmaster and Bernard's Watch! So good. Also, Round the Twist (which was Australian, if memory serves?) and The Queen's Nose and Grange Hill and all the other kid's dramas they showed on CBBC. Ha, does anyone remember the terrible TV version of Animorphs?
> 
> I preferred the kid's gameshows they had, though. 50-50 and Get Your Own Back were fantastic.
> 
> But the absolute _best_ CBBC shows were the 'educational' things like Blue Peter, smART, The Really Wild Show and It'll Never Work. Oh, good times!


Yes!! Oh my god, Bernard's Watch and The Queen's Nose were brilliant. Bernard's Watch was the one where he could stop time, right? 50-50 was fantastic, too. I remember seeing a few episodes of Animorphs, because I distinctly recall the Yeerks freaking me the hell out. They were so gross.

This thread is full of so much brilliance. I remember liking Noah's Island a lot, if that's what I'm thinking of (there was a shrew? Or something?), and the Animals of Farthing Wood, although I always preferred the picture books I had of it. Watership Down was amazing, too, but dear _god_ the most disturbing thing in the world. The blood and the froth and _the rabbits being buried alive_ ;; I still find it really hard to watch now.

I don't think anything will ever beat Robot Wars for me, though. I think it was on at 8 on a Sunday? They were showing repeats of it on Dave a while ago and it was wonderful. Matilda was the _best_.

Pokemon made up a huge part of my childhood, but it was mainly the cards that I was interested in. At my primary school for several years they were _the_ most important thing ever, I think it was when some kid stole some other kid's Charizard that it was finally banned. I remember getting my first cards, a Ponyta and a Machoke and it was pretty much the proudest moment of child me's life.

ahhh so much to be nostalgic about <3

EDIT: Oh! I remember Magic the Gathering, too, because I recall trading some of those football players with the massive heads for a stack of cards! Except nobody had any idea how to play it. So I basically made up a bunch of complicated rules that made no sense and was revered for my amazing knowledge and wisdom. :D


----------



## Murkrow (Mar 27, 2011)

I remember Aquila. That was crazy. I recall quite a few episodes of that. But the newer series of Bernard's Watch wasn't very good :(

I don't think I ever watched the Animals of Farthing wood, but I did have a computer game of it that I liked!


Nobody ever seems to remember these two so I'll ask

"Mr. Whyme", about a robot who always got into trouble and in the end a bird pooped on his head and he says "why me?" and I think Blon the Slitheen from Doctor Who was in it.

Something like "hubbub" about a cyclist who lives in a tower? I think one episode was about a stick of garlic bread coming alive.

Something like "wysiwyg" about a brain-shaped alien called wysiwyg what granted wishes.


EDIT: SMTV live!


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes, I remember the shrew-vole-thing from Noah's Island! I can't for the life of me remember what it was called, but it said "oishky-poishky" a lot. And there was an orang-utan whose wife died in a storm and was always really sad about it ):

Robot Wars was the ABSOLUTE BEST. My dad and I used to always watch it together and I always loved Wheely Big Cheese, Razer and Panic Attack. Hypnodisc was cool, but never my fave, and Chaos 2 annoyed me. My favourites were Nemesis (later Diotoir), who was covered in red-and-black fabric that was _always_ set on fire, and Matilda who was the best House Robot ever <3

God, I remember sneaking downstairs on Saturday mornings while my parents were sleeping to watch SMTV Live. And Live and Kicking. And basically anything that'd show Pokemon :D


----------



## Butterfree (Mar 27, 2011)

Ooh! Ooh!

I remember this one show about a dolphin who was something like an underwater policeman or something. I'm pretty sure the bad guys were sharks, but I'm not sure. I remember finding it really ridiculous that a couple of times the dolphin actually came out of the water and walked on his tail fins and it looked really stupid.

Also there was this cartoon about this little "dream elf" (or that's what they called it in Icelandic, anyway) who could grant wishes. I think he was either blue or yellow and had a big head? I still remember the theme song to that.


----------



## Ruby (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Nostalga*



Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Nostalgia?
> That was a good game.


Probably not as good as you remember...


----------



## Kinova (Mar 27, 2011)

Sasha! I think that was the Noah's Island shrew thing. Oisky poisky, I loved that show - my mum used to get me these little squeak toy figurine things of the cast from Somerfield. They're around here somewhere.

Animals of Farthing Wood I also adored but I can remember very little of it; Queen's Nose was the reason I was convinced HP Hermione's name was pronounced 'Harmony' for... quite a while; the Demon Headmaster was good but he freaked me out completely. As did Goosebumps.

I remember some cartoon about some anthropomorphic cats who travelled around to cool places; the theme tune was something like, 'The bottom of the seeeeeeaa - the centre of the Eaaaaaaarth' but I have no idea what it was called. I liked Inspector Gadget a lot too. Bom ba dom ba dom, Inspector Gadget.


----------



## boss (Mar 30, 2011)

Flareth said:


> ....watched Rocket Power even though I hated it.


you too huh? every time it was on i sat there too lazy to change the channel, instead choosing to torture myself. same with rugrats. goddamn that show


----------

